# Junk Yard Vacuum Pumps - I give up



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

try emailing these guys:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=&item=320269555374

they had 23 of these pumps listed before the auction ended,perhaps they have a few left.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I was looking for the a vac pump in the junk yard also, when I came upon 3 guys that asked me what I was looking for. I told them, and they told me good luck. They and other groups go to all the junk yards every couple of days, and they remove and buy up common parts like alum wheels, power steering pumps, alternetors and such, and sell them to repair shops. Vacumn pumps were also on their list. So good luck...


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

did this search include the pump out of a ford diesel for operating the @#$%^&* heater control system?

it also operated the 4WD solenoids, so as soon as there is some bad weather, the 4wd idiots ought to be crashing all over the place.


----------



## Caffe (Nov 26, 2007)

Ohh looks like a good way to earn a little extra, and get to lay my hands on good EV parts. However the junk yards in my country is so expensive it's often cheaper to buy a whole scrap vehicle, sell it in parts and dump the rests at the junk yard. Interesting thought do...


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> did this search include the pump out of a ford diesel for operating the @#$%^&* heater control system?
> 
> it also operated the 4WD solenoids, so as soon as there is some bad weather, the 4wd idiots ought to be crashing all over the place.



The pump off of a diesel is too small to be used for brakes... I thought about that too.


----------



## joat (Aug 7, 2008)

jaspersk said:


> I really wanted to save some money by finding one of the vacuum pumps from an old GM car. I used the instructions posted for trying to find the right vehicle.. What have been other experiences trying to find this vacuum pump?


 
what do you want to control ? heater system ? power brake booster?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Older diesels (like mine) had a belt or gear driven vacuum pump for the vacuum accessories and power breaks. They are not really that cheap, unless you drive it off the main drive motor. Otherwise you will need to mount a separate motor just for the vacuum pump.

However, the late model ford superduties are supposed to have a self contained 12V electric vacuum pump to run some of the luxury items.


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

joat said:


> what do you want to control ? heater system ? power brake booster?


I was planning to use it for the brake booster.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Here we go:

http://www.accuratediesel.com/shop/132.html

Seems to be a bit cheaper than the purpose made vacuum pumps that are marketed to EV converters.

EDIT: might not work well for a break booster according to this website though. If I had one free, I would try it, but its not really cheap enough to play around with.


----------



## Windy (Jun 27, 2008)

This might be an option for someone, the Isuzu Pup diesel pickup has a vacuum pump that drives off the back of the alternator. I think the alternator is made by Hitachi ,it only has two hoses one to the brake booster and the outlet side goes to the engine block just above the oil pan. These are not very common in my area but still might be an option for someone. Windy


----------



## Tubularfab (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually it's 3 hoses on those - one with the vacuum to the booster, one to an oil pressure supply, and a return to the oil pan. Yes, unfortunately those pumps require an oil supply. The Mazda diesels used the same thing, and I have 2 of them around here.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually now that you mention it, this was a common setup on many older japanese diesel engines. They had the vacuum pump integrated into the back of the alternator. Only problem is they are very rare in north america so the price probably won't be that good.


----------



## joat (Aug 7, 2008)

OK ...a small and cheap and plentiful supply of VAC pumps is the 12V security systems in MK2 and MK3 VW's for power loocks , etc ...
located in the trunk below the driver's tail light.


plumb to an auxilary tank or container then to the power brake booster ... the aux tank stores extra VAC ... 
similar to a compressor with a tank attached , it can drive much larger air tools with a very small compressor... it just takes longer to replenish what was taken out...


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

joat said:


> OK ...a small and cheap and plentiful supply of VAC pumps is the 12V security systems in MK2 and MK3 VW's for power loocks , etc ...
> located in the trunk below the driver's tail light.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you actually implemented this solution? Considering that folks state that the vacuum pumps from the diesel engines don't always have enough volume for brakes, I find it hard to believe that this would have enough volume. Sure it would work once and would eventually recharge an accumulator but what if you are continuously pressing and releasing the brakes like in stop and go traffic. Would it work?


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

try carparts.com
you can search junkyards inventories online. It is pretty handy


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

I have tried carparts.com for the vacuum pump (and MR2 steering pump). It came up with two hits. I sent emails to both but never got a response. I don't think junk yards make their money on parts like this so they don't bother including them in their computer inventory and aren't interested in doing the work to pull the part and ship it.


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

jaspersk said:


> I have tried carparts.com for the vacuum pump (and MR2 steering pump). It came up with two hits. I sent emails to both but never got a response. I don't think junk yards make their money on parts like this so they don't bother including them in their computer inventory and aren't interested in doing the work to pull the part and ship it.


Call them- you may be suprised.


----------



## joat (Aug 7, 2008)

jaspersk said:


> Have you actually implemented this solution? Considering that folks state that the vacuum pumps from the diesel engines don't always have enough volume for brakes, I find it hard to believe that this would have enough volume. Sure it would work once and would eventually recharge an accumulator but what if you are continuously pressing and releasing the brakes like in stop and go traffic. Would it work?


 
you will always have "brakes" even without the vac at the booster and at low speeds ( stop and go) you need very little brake to stop a small vehicle ..... once rolling again, the pump would pull VAC for the booster and you have 3 stomps on the pedal before it exhausts itself again. The only way to find out if it will work for you, is to disconnect your regular vac to the booster on your car, then plumb in the "Alternate" and go for a test drive in a parking lot ( or dirt road ). If it works , great, if not then just reconnect the old system and try something else.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

jaspersk said:


> I have tried carparts.com for the vacuum pump (and MR2 steering pump). It came up with two hits. I sent emails to both but never got a response. I don't think junk yards make their money on parts like this so they don't bother including them in their computer inventory and aren't interested in doing the work to pull the part and ship it.


You might try ebay for the vacuum pump, several thomas pumps last time I checked.
I have a mr2 PS pump for sale, best offer on classifieds (shameless plug, sorry) I ended up not using it and went with manual box.


----------

